

Eliminate the FDA, Insurance Companies, Medical Education Before They Kill You - mhb
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/09/eliminate-the-fda-the-insurance-companies-and-medical-education-so-we-can-save-more-lives/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+jamesaltucher+%28Altucher+Confidential%29

======
Fliko
Yeah, the FDA, insurance companies, and entirety of health care isn't great,
and yeah med school really sucks for the people to go there but you can't just
throw that shit out there are very good reasons that these ideas were put into
place and those ideas have just become diluted with greed.

The systems need reworking not removal.

